
Neofascism in Germany in public channels (Corona-related) - chupa-chups
The ARD channel (<i>the</i> public TV channel) released a video which propagates the idea that Covid-19 patients are sick and&#x2F;or elderly and deserve to die, since they&#x27;re causing global warming (among other issues). It tries to disguise as satire.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=NyE0g4f-8eE&amp;lc=Ugw7RgONgoUvWVIeYF14AaABAg
======
mtmail
Looking at the other videos it's clearly satire
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6zXbTQEujMO-5CzyywlVDQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6zXbTQEujMO-5CzyywlVDQ/videos)
The video about "success with dick-pics" isn't a guide serious guide on how to
send dick pics either.

~~~
genscum
You can't be that naive, can you? Imagine it'd be about celebrating deaths in
the overpopulated 3rd world. I guess you can imagine the heart attacks taking
place.

P.S. "dick pics" shouldn't even be discussed, let alone a thing. I _hope_ I
die so that I may leave this vulgar, decadent, ugly world.

Bruce Charlton (The Genius Famine) got it right: the obsession with our animal
instincts, esp. preoccupation with sex nowadays is a sign of dropping mean
IQs. In other words: d y s g e n i c s.

P. P. S. Yes, I am genetic scum too. Were I not a Christian, I'd blow my
brains out in a heartbeat.

------
chupa-chups
"Das Coronavirus sorgt für Panik und Hamsterkäufe. Doch profitieren wir am
Ende sogar von Covid-19?"

=

"The corona virus inflicts panic and hoarding. But will we profit from
Covid-19 in the end?"

